# Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..



## coach (7. Juli 2011)

... so endlich ... ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich ... Bin seit dem Mai 2011 hier am stöbern und will mich jetzt mal beteiligen ... fühl mich irgendwie noch als Anfänger, hab aber auch schon einiges hier und selbst erfahren ...  ... mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen ....

puh ... irgendwie komm ich hier noch nicht so richtig klar .... wie kann ich denn ein Beitrag in ein vorhandenes Thema einbringen ... so doof kann ich doch nicht sein .. 

Hat ja doch geklappt .... na aaalso ... 

Technik "mäßig" hab ich einen Druckfilter (für den Bachlauf) und einen "Springbrunen" .. wollte meine Frau so ...  ... ist es ratsam, hier noch nachzurüsten: ¿ (Ironie) Skimmer ?? Bringen die viel ... ? Sauerstoffpumpe inkl. Stein o.ä. ... ? .. Will erstmal mit meinem Fischbesetz abwarten, hab zur Zeit Goldfische und Shib. drin ... Koi´s trau ich mich noch nicht so richtig ran ...

Die Taschen hab ich selbst gemacht ... die zum Kaufen waren mir einfach zu teuer ....

Rechts bei der Ausbuchtung möchte ich mit der Zeit noch einen Steg bauen ... eine kleine Treasse aus Holz, für
2 Stühle oder den Strandkorb ... mal schauen ... 

Bis dann ... und hoffentlich ein paar Meinungen ...  

 Coach ... ach ja ... tschuldigung, einige Bilder sind doppelt reingerutscht ...


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Sieht toll aus, dein Teich! Besonders gut gefällt es mir, dass du das Ufer so schön mit den Ufermatten kaschiert hast und man nicht die nackte Folie sieht, was ja oft bei Anfängern der Fall ist.
Die Seerose wird allerdings  den Springbrunnen nicht mögen ... 

Und wenn du schon Fische drin hast, würde ich nicht noch weitere dazusetzen, Goldfische vermehren sich ja sowieso sehr schnell, dann hast du schnell eine Überbesetzung.

Ich glaube, ihr werdet auch so viel Freude an eurem schönen Teich haben!


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hi Coach,
dein Teich ist toll geworden.
Wenn du schon Goldfische drin hast, würde ich dir auch nicht unbedingt zusätzlich Koi empfehlen.
Die Filterleistung ist wegen der geringen Wassermenge, die über den Bachlauf umgewälzt wird, schon etwas gering. Eine extra Pumpe nur für diesen Bachlauf könnte schon helfen.
Die Ufermatten sehn zwar schön aus, können aber auch Wasser aus dem Teich "Saugen".


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Coach,
mir gefällt Dein Teich ausgesprochen gut. Er wirkt, trotzdem er noch neu ist, schon sehr "eingewachsen" und natürlich. Seerose und Springbrunnen - stimmt - das passt nicht so gut. Wasser von oben mögen die nicht. Die Ufermatten werden in 1-2 Jahren kaum noch zu sehen sein, weil sich dort Moose bilden und andere Pflanzen aussähen. 

Mit den Fischen ist das so eine Sache: Du hast Dich ja eigentlich schon entschieden mit Deiner Auswahl. Mit Kois würde ich mich da auch zurückhalten. Es sei denn, Du entscheidest Dich für eine gut konzepierte Filterung (wie Jörg geschrieben hat).

Ansonsten - viel Spass mit Deinem Teich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Coach, hast Du auch einen Vornamen?
Mir gefällt Dein Teich sehr gut.
Ich denke der Fischbesatz ist ausreichend.
Als Tip für die Ufermatten Du kannst dort sehr gut __ Pfennigkraut und __ Bachbunge pflanzen,
die wachsen dort relativ Problemlos an.
Hast Du an eine Kapilarsperre hinter der Ufermatte gedacht? Damit Du dich nicht wunderst
dass Du zuviel Wasser verlierst.
Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spass hier im Forum.
LG Markus


----------



## coach (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Erstmal vielen Dank für euere tollen Kommentare ....

Natürlich hab ich einen Vornamen .. Dieter ... man gewöhnt sich halt schnell an so eine Rufnamen ... bin FusiTrainer ....

Puh ... das mit der Kapilarsperre hab ich so nicht bedacht ... dachte eigentlich, das der Wasserstand niedrig genug wäre, damit die Matte es nicht hochziehen kann ... aber ich hab jetzt gestern mal kpl. aufgefüllt und da hab ich gesehen das die Matte doch einiges in den Rasen "zieht" ... habt ihr da Vorschläge ??
Das mit den Pflanzen ist auch super, kann dann endlich mal gezielt gucken, sonst schaut man ja immer auf die "Bildchen" ...  ... Wollte mir noch die Samentüte bei Naturagard bestellen, nur 5,50 für die Tüte und 7,50 Versand ist doch heftig, den Versand meine ich ... wollte noch etwas in dem Shop stöbern und was mitbestellen ... damit es sich rechtfertigt ...

Warum soll den der Druckfilter über Ablauf von den Bachschalen nicht reichen ?? Der ist für 25000l (mit Fischbesatz 12500l) ausgelegt ... und ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Wasserqualität ... gemessen hab ich noch nie .. wollte ich im August machen .. in Ruhe .. da hab ich Urlaub ... 

Hab hier schon wieder viel gestöbert und echt nützliche Info´s gefunden ... echt tolle Leute hier ... hab nur nicht immer Zeit schnell zu Antworten o.ä. ... seht mir das nach ... versuch aber regelm. reinzuschauen .,... so ein Teich macht doch Arbeit .... 

Noch mal vielen Dank für eure Meinung .... würde mich weiterhin über Antworten riesig freuen .... was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinen Pflanztaschen ??

Gruß, Coach ...  äh Dieter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Servus Dieter,
ich hab von NG auch schon mal die Ufermattensaat bestellt, was aber als einziges
wirklich sichtbar geblieben ist, sind die Kuckuckslichtnelken, von den anderen Pflanzen
kann ich nicht wirklich großartig was erkennen.
Alleine wegen der Saat bestellen ist definitiv zu teuer.
LG Markus


----------



## coach (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Markus ....

hast du noch eine Idee/Vorschlag wegen der Kapilarsperre ... ?? Nur Umkplappen und mit
Steinen beschweren ... ?  ... kann mir sonst nix vorstellen ... mit den Samen warte ich auch erstmal ab ... mir reicht die "Blumenpracht" im Moment ... wenn ich deinem Rat noch folge, ist´s genug ... warte denn erstmal den nächsten Frühling ab .. dann sieht man wahrscheinlich erst, was "geblieben" ist ...  

Wegen der Kapilassperre wäre ich Dir für einen Tipp sehr dankbar .... :beten

Gruß udn danke schon mal ... Dieter :smoki


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Dieter,
ich hab Dir mal eine Zeichnung beigefügt wie Du das lösen kannst -
entscheidend ist nur dass die Ufermatte nicht über die Folie hinausragt.
Wenn Du die Folie senkrecht aufstellst und hinterhalb einfach unterbaust ( entweder mit
Steinen oder Erdreich) dann ist das völlig ausreichend.
Ein Bild hab ich noch hochgeladen, wie ich das bei mir gelöst habe.
Als Ufermattenpflanze fällt mir auch noch __ Brunnenkresse ein, die hab ich auch ausgesät.
LG Markus.


----------



## coach (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Markus ....

vielen Dank !!! ... überhaupt für die Mühe mit der Zeichnung .... hilft mir sehr ... werde ich diese Tage erstmal umsetzen ... eigentlich hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber gestern war ich noch komplett ratlos ...  ....

Noch mal vielen Dank !!!! .. auch für die Tipps mit den Pflanzen .... 

Schönen Tag noch ...

Gruß, Dieter


----------



## coach (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Markus noch mal ... 

was hälst du eigentlich von:

Aquaking Pond Skimmer, Schwimmskimmer mit Pumpe 

... hab bei einigen gesehn, das die diesen Skimmer einsetzen ... da bei mir doch
einiges "einfliegt" und ich dieses mit einem Flachkescher immer rausfische, kam
mir diese Idee ....

Schon mal "Erfahrungswerte" (ob überhaupt) geerntet ..... ???!?!

Danke dir ... auch wenn ich langsam nerve ... 

Gruß aus Ostfriesland ... Coach ... ach mist .. Dieter


----------



## Seeberg (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar auch noch ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, aber der Teich sieht richtig gut aus.
Auch das drumherum passt sehr gut dazu. Ich werde mir solche Ideen auch für meinen Teich vormerken.
Grüsse Jenny


----------



## Doc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Habe mir diesen Skimmer zugelegt (3500L / Minute) ... gibt auch einen kleineren mit 2500L / Minute. 
Ich muss diesen täglich saubermachen ... wenn Du Fische im Teich hast - da sollte kein Futter rein ... mein dicker Koi lag die Tage mal komplett im Korb ... nicht gut! 
Habe 3 der 4 Löcher am Schwimmring mit Tape zugeklebt, so wird der Sog um einiges stärker. Standardmäßig nich sehr hoch, nach dieser Modifikation zieht er Blätter vom Teich 

Du meinst diesen, oder?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Du meinst sicherlich 3500l pro Stunde???


----------



## Doc (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

UPS 

Jupp ... natürlich


----------



## coach (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Jop .... genau Doc .... den meine ich .... werd mal bei Ebay dranbleiben, vll. mach ich da ja mal ein schnäppchen ....  ... 

vielen Dank Jenny ... hab auch gerade die Fotos gemacht, wo der Rasen nicht ordentlich gemäht war und die Blumenbeete nach einem Wolkenbruch am Vortag nicht gerade einladend aussehen .... hatte aber Versprochen Foto´s on zu stellen, deshalb war´s mir egal ... 

Wir sind auch ständig dran, hier und da was zu ändern/verbessern ... alleine das mit der Kapilarsperre muß ich dringend umsetzen ...  .... im Moment regnet es hier aber täglich wie aus Eimern ... daher "stagniert" alles ein wenig ....  .... Hab in zwei Wochen Urlaub, da werde ich mich noch mal über den Teich und dem drumherum hermachen ... möchte an der rechten Seite noch einen kleinen Steg/Terasse machen ... so 3x3m ... größer nich, hab ja sonst schon 3 Terassen ...  ...

wünsch euch noch schönes Wetter am Teich und vielen Dank für eure Kommentare und HILFE !! 

Gruß aus Ostfriesland, Dieter


----------



## Stocki (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Wirklich sehr schön angelegt und seht stimmig !!!


----------



## Doc (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Den Skimmer bekommste neu für 50€ 
Ist ein wenig Übungssache, aber wenn mans einmal raus hat, macht er seinen Job ganz gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Dieter,
habe jetzt auch mal Deinen thread durchgeschaut...
Dein Teich schaut schon gut aus. Hast Du die Ufermatten mit irgendwelchen Saaten bestückt für nächstes Jahr? Den Bachlauf mag ich leiden.
Und was ist aus Deinem Urlaubsprojekt geworden??? Gibt es schon was zu sehen, bildermäßig?


----------



## pyro (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Das mit der saugenden Ufermatte darf man nicht unterschätzen. Ich hab das teilweie auch falsch gemacht, wurde darauf hingewiesen, es wurde eine Lösung gefunden und ich hab diese umgesetzt. 

Der Teich sieht schön aus - einzig auf den Springbrunnen würde ich verzichten.


----------



## Dumani (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo Dieter,

finde Deinen Teich auch sehr gelungen .

Gruss, Dumani


----------



## coach (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Hallo .....

vielen Dank für eure Komi´s ... hab mich sehr gefreut ....

Also Eva-Maria ... mein Urlaubsprojekt ist immer noch ein Projekt ... haben schon vieles
wieder über den haufen geworfen ... und neue Ideen eingebaut ... Material ist schon fast kpl.
da ... muß mal sehn b ich dieses Jahr noch Anfang .. das Wtter ist ja für sowas mehr als besch....   ... kann also leider noch kein Vollzug melden, geschweige denn Bilder schicken ... werde aber diese Woche noch mal Bilder reinstellen .. hat sich ja schon einiges entwickelt ...

Und ja ... nach den Hinweisen hier hab ich gleich den Springbrunnen Aufsatz gegen eine Sprudelquelle (kennt ihr .. ! ) ausgetauscht ... die Seerosen danken es mir ... obwohl in letzt Zeit ja fast immer der Springbrunnen von oben kam ...  :evil .... 

Der "Bachlaufberg" ist jetzt schon fast zugewachen ... wir hatten schon Angst das er vorher weggspült ist ... die Wurzeln müssen ja erst greiffen um den Sand zu halten ... aber die Gewächse inkl. __ Efeu gedeihen bei dem regen prima ....  

Nur mit meiner Überbevölkerung an Goldie´s hab ich so meine Probleme ... aber ich warte den Winter mal ab ... sogar die Shibu´s haben sich vermehrt ... hab schon zwei "Schwarze" gesichtet .... mit den Tipps hier " Sommerbarsch/__ Aal" usw. kann ich mich noch nicht so richtig anfreunden ... dafür sind mir alle zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen ... mal sehn wem ich damit mal ne´ Freude machen kann ...  ...   

Mensch .. wenn man jier erstmal wieder am stöbern ist verfliegt die Zeit auch ...

Bis bald ... und Bilder kommen diese Woche noch ,.... wenn ich ein paar Sonnenstrahlen erwischen kann .... was bekanntlich schwer ist ....


----------



## coach (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Ach ja ... und wegen dem "Saugen" .... seit dem ich die Kapilarsperre nach Helmut seinem Rat eingebracht habe .... ( einfach die Matte mitsamt Folie umknicken, hatte GsD soviel Überstehen ... ) bleibt das Wasser drin .. ich hab seit WOCHEN nicht mehr nachgefüllt ... obwohl ja viel von oben kommt .... ist das echt SUPER ... hat schon genervt ... immer der Tiefe Wasserstand nach ein paar Tage ... vielen Dank noch mal an Helmut !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Und Samen hab ich noch nicht ausgestreut ... hab ja soveil reingepflanzt, das ich erstmal abwarten will, wie es im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr aussieht ... hab hier soviel gehört, das man erstmal abwarten soll, das ich mich dazu durchgerungen habe .... 

So .. jetzt muß ich erstmal weiterarbeietn ...


----------



## coach (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Mist ... meinte NATÜRLICH DANKE AN MARKUS !!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich .... neu ..*

Servus Dieter,
das Lob wurde dankend angenommen.
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin noch viel Schaffenskraft und Energie für Dein Projekt.
LG Markus (Helmut)


----------

